# صلوات صغيرة



## nonaa (22 فبراير 2009)

ربى يسوع يا من قدست جسدى بتجسدك أجعل جسدى هيكلا لك..​ 

يا من قدست الخليقة لحلولك فيها. اجعلنى أقبلها من يديك وحدك لأشبع بها. بل اشبع فيها بحبك.. يا من أخليت ذاتك ولم تطلب مجد نفسك بل مجد الآب علمنى كيف أجلس معك عند اقدام اخوتى لأقبل المجد الحقيقى من الله أبيك.
ربى يسوع - المجد لك وحدك إلى الأبد.​


----------



## nonaa (22 فبراير 2009)

لست ادرى ما تحمله لى الايام​لكن سيدى الحبيب.............يكفينى شئ واحد .... انك معى ...تعتنى بى وتحارب عنى وتنصرنى يا يسوع​


----------



## nonaa (22 فبراير 2009)

‎بكل قلبي طلبتك . لا تضلني عن وصاياك‎ (مز 119 : )​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2009)

صلوات جميله يا نونا 

ميررررسى على الصلوات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## nonaa (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا مااااااااااااااااان 
ويا ريت لو عندك صلوات حطها فى الموضوع
ويا ريت كمان كل الاعضاء .......​


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

صلوات جميله يا نونا

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nonaa (28 فبراير 2009)

ربى يسوع يا من قدست جسدى بتجسدك أجعل جسدى هيكلا لك..​ 

يا من قدست الخليقة لحلولك فيها. اجعلنى أقبلها من يديك وحدك لأشبع بها. بل اشبع فيها بحبك.. يا من أخليت ذاتك ولم تطلب مجد نفسك بل مجد الآب علمنى كيف أجلس معك عند اقدام اخوتى لأقبل المجد الحقيقى من الله أبيك.
ربى يسوع - المجد لك وحدك إل​ى الأبد.​


----------



## nonaa (28 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك يا اخى كليم​صلواااااااااااااااااتك​


----------



## Gondy maghol (2 مارس 2009)

_صلوات جميلة جدا
 ميرسي كتير :94:_​


----------



## nonaa (2 مارس 2009)

اشكرك ايها الجندى المجهول
صلواااااااااتك​


----------



## nonaa (2 مارس 2009)

افتح لى يارب طريق كما فتحت البحر الاحمر لبنى اسرائيل ​


----------



## nonaa (2 مارس 2009)

صلاة العشاااااااااااااااااااار
"اللهم ارحمنى انا الخاطئ"​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 مارس 2009)

صلوات جميلة بجد
شكرا لك واتمكنى ان تقبل مني هذه الصلاة 

يسوع الناصري احبك واحتاجك نظف قلبي بدمك يا أمي مريم باركي منزلي وعائلتي وكل اخوتي في منتدى الكنيسة  وامنحينا شفاعتكي​


----------



## nonaa (3 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا جميل​على الصلاة الجميله دى​


----------



## nonaa (6 مارس 2009)

رأيتك يا مخلصى على الصليب
عرفتك يا غافر الخطايا
يا فاتح ابواب الرجاء امامى.
لا اعود اخاف الخطيه ......
بل انعم بالنصرة
اعترف لك بخطاياااااى
وبروحك القدوس ادخل الى برك​


----------



## nonaa (14 مارس 2009)

الصلاة هى سر النصرة. مثل حرب عماليق (خر 17). ولا شيء يربك العدو"الشيطاااااااااان" قدر مؤمن جاث على ركبتيه.

ونلاحظ هنا الصلاة كل وقت وبمواظبة، وليس وقت التجربة فقط.


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (15 مارس 2009)

صلوات جميلة يا نونا   
                                            وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (16 مارس 2009)

صلوات جميلة جدا
ميرسي كتير


----------



## nonaa (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا نرمين 
صلواتك​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

صلاة حلوة كثير....يارب استجب ، وربنا يباركك


----------

